# Verschlüsselung



## Windows10 (5. Mrz 2016)

Was ist bei den auskommentierten Zeilen falsch? 

```
public class Kryptologie
{
    public static void main()
    {
        char[][]getPolybiusMatrix;
        String readText;
        //         String text=printTextSeparated();
        int[] transformToCode;
        //         int[]code=printCode();
    }

    public static char[][] getPolybiusMatrix()
    {
        char[][]polybiusmatrix=new char[5][5]; 
        for(char c1='A'; c1<polybiusmatrix.length;c1++)
        {
            for(char c2='A';c2<polybiusmatrix[c1].length;c2++)
            {
                Out.print(polybiusmatrix[c1][c2]);
                c2=(char)(c1+1);
            }
            Out.println();
        }
        Out.println(polybiusmatrix);
        return polybiusmatrix;
    }

    public static String readText(String filename)
    {
        In.open(filename);
        while(In.done())
        {
            String line=In.readString();
            Out.println(line);
            return line;
        }
        In.close();
        return "";
    }

    public static void printTextSeparated(String text)
    {
        Out.println("Text: "+text);
    }

    public static int[] transformToCode(String text, char[][]matrix)
    {
        int[]code=new int[matrix.length];
        for(int i=0; i<code.length;i++)
        {
            Out.println(code[i]);
        }
        return code;
    }

    public static void printCode(int []code)
    {
        Out.print(code);
    }
}
```
Ergibt dieser Code überhaupt einen Sinn? Ich meine, ob die ganz kurzen Methoden (eine Zeile) einen Sinn ergeben?


----------



## thecain (6. Mrz 2016)

Die Methoden die du da aufrufst haben gar keinen Rückgabewert, wie willst du sie dann einer Variable zuweisen?


----------

